# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Η σχέση μου με το ποτό

## Be_brave

Γεια σας! :) Είμαι 19 χρονών και θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τη σχέση που έχω αναπτύξει με το αλκοόλ, ούτως ώστε να μου πείτε και εσείς τη γνώμη σας σχετικά με το εάν και κατά πόσο έχω πρόβλημα. Από τις πρώτες φορές που πήγα σε κλαμπ στα λυκειακά μου χρόνια έπινα αρκετά ποτήρια μέχρι να μεθύσω. Η παρέα μου σπάνια θα έπινε πάνω από ένα ποτήρι. Αυτό δεν με είχε προβληματίσει ποτέ, θεωρούσα απλά ότι η παρέα μου δεν είναι του ποτού. Δεν υπήρχε και λόγος όμως να με απασχολήσει, γιατί το ποτό το είχα συνδυάσει στο μυαλό μου με το "έξω", αποκλειστικά δηλαδή με τη διασκέδαση σε μαγαζί. Η αρχή του "κακού" έγινε μια μέρα τον περασμένο Φλεβάρη. Ήμουν μόνος στο σπίτι και δεν ένιωθα καλά για προσωπικούς λόγους. Κάτι με απασχολούσε τότε και με αφορμή αυτό ένιωθα ότι χρειάζομαι θάρρος και ανακούφιση. Βρήκα τυχαία σε ένα ντουλάπι ένα μπουκάλι βότκα και ήπια 3 ποτήρια με το σκεπτικό ότι θα νιώσω τόσο καλά, όσο τις φορές που είχα πιει έξω. Από τότε το ποτό μου έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα και η κατανάλωσή του φυσικά συνήθεια. Δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω ακριβή συχνότητα καταναλωσης. Μπορεί π.χ. μια βδομάδα να πιω 3 ημέρες και την επόμενη βδομάδα καμία. Έχει να κάνει και με την ψυχολογία μου εικάζω. Σε γενικές γραμμές θα έλεγα ότι πίνω περιστασιακά σε σπίτι και έξω για διαφορετικούς λόγους σε κάθε περίπτωση. Στο σπίτι πίνω, όταν έχω ανάγκη να καταπολεμήσω άγχος/νεύρα/αρνητικές σκέψεις (δεν το κάνω πάντα βέβαια, γιατί έτσι θα έπινα σε μεγάλη συχνότητα). Ακόμα και χαρούμενος πίνω, χωρίς δηλαδή να υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος. Έξω πίνω κυρίως για λόγους κοινωνικότητας. Είμαι σχετικά κλειστός άνθρωπος και με το ποτό αποκτώ πολύ θάρρος, ώστε να μιλάω πιο άνετα και νιώθω περισσότερο ο εαυτός μου. Επίσης με το ποτό περνάω καλύτερα έξω απ' ό,τι όντας νηφάλιος, στοιχείο που αναγνωρίζω ότι είναι προβληματικό αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι μια αίσθηση που αλλάζει. Πάντως, κάτι θετικό είναι ότι μπορώ να ελέγξω πόσο θα πιω κάθε φορά. Προκαθορίζω δηλαδή στον νου μου εάν θα πιω π.χ. 2 ή 6 ποτήρια. Τι πιστεύετε για την περίπτωσή μου; Έχω πρόβλημα αλκοολισμού; Υπάρχει κίνδυνος να αυξηθεί η συχνότητα κατανάλωσης και να φτάσω σε σημείο να πίνω κάθε μέρα; Τι μου συμβαίνει; Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας.

----------


## Macgyver

Ως πρωην αλκοολικος , ετσι αρχισα . Εισαι δυνητικα αλκοολικος , προσεξε το πολυ , δεν θελω να σε θορυβησω , δεν σε γνωριζω , αλλα μυριζει μπαρουτι .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εφοσον πινεις για να αισθανεσαι ομορφα , πιο ανετα , πιο .. πιο.. πιο!Δεν μυριζει απλα μπαρουτι που λεει ο Μαγκαιβερ εχει γινει ηδη εκρηξη!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Αμα δεν ειχεις προβλημα τωρα ειναι σιγουρο οτι εισαι στο δρομο για να το βρεις.ειναι περισοτερο στο μυαλλο σου ακομα οποτε κανε πισω.α και κατι ακομα,ναρκωτικα και αλκολ δεν κανουν τον ανθρωπο πιο κοινωνικο,τον κανουν να φενετε πιο ηλιθιο,και ειδικα στις γυναικες!!

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλε μου,Δεν διαθετω πειρα απο αλκοολισμο ομως μου φαινονται αρκετες οι φορες που πινεις κ πρεπει να σταματησεις οσο ειναι νωρις,Εαν δεν το κανεις θα εθιστεις περισσοτερο κ θα καταστρεψεις κ τον οργανισμο σου,Κ το ποτο δεν ειναι για να νιωθουμε ομορφα κ να μην θυμομαστε τα προβληματα μας το ποτο τα ναρκωτικα το καπνισμα ολα αυτα ειναι ενα επιπλεον προβλημα πιθανον πολυ χειροτερο απο οσα εχουμε ηδη,Ξεφορτωσου ολα τα ποτα απο το σπιτι σου να μην υπαρχει κανενα κ οσο μπορεις μην συχναζεις σε κλαμπ μεχρι να βεβαιωθεις οτι δεν εισαι εθισμενος κ αποζητας το ποτο,Αλλιως απευθυνσου στους ανωνυμους αλκοολικους η σε ειδικο η σε καποια δωρεαν τηλεφωνικη γραμμη για να μιλησεις για το προβλημα σου,Καλη δυναμη!

----------


## Macgyver

> Εφοσον πινεις για να αισθανεσαι ομορφα , πιο ανετα , πιο .. πιο.. πιο!Δεν μυριζει απλα μπαρουτι που λεει ο Μαγκαιβερ εχει γινει ηδη εκρηξη!




Kαλο χιουμορ !


Βεβαια , ειναι καλο να αστειευεσαι μα τα παθηματα σου , οταν ομως εχουν περασει αυτα !


Δεν νομιζω οτι ο be brave εχει τετοια διαθεση .


Βe brave , οτι απορια εχεις , ευχαριστως να σου την λυσω , εχω τεραστια πειρα και πικρη πειρα στο αντικειμενο . Σορρυ για το χιουμορ , αλλα χωρις αυτο , θαχα τιναξει τα μυαλα μου στον αερα , ενταξει , οχι κ ετσι , αλλα καταλαβαινω απολυτως τι σου συμβαινει , δυστυχως για μενα .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Κανενα χιουμορ απολυτως...!

----------


## Be_brave

Αρχικά, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις! :) Ωστόσο, από εδώ και πέρα τι να κάνω; Πρέπει να το κόψω μαχαίρι; Εάν σταματήσω να πίνω στο σπίτι και πίνω μόνο έξω είναι λύση; Και η αντίληψη ότι με το ποτό περνάω καλύτερα έξω απ' ότι χωρίς αυτό πώς ξεπερνιέται...;

----------


## Macgyver

Be brave , εχεις μια επιρρεπεια στο αλκοολ , αυτο ειναι εμφανες , τουλαχιστον σε μενα , λογω πειρας . Σπιτι οπωσδηποτε μαχαιρι , ασυζητητι . 
Εξω δοκιμαστικα μονον , να δεις αν το ελεγχεις . Η αντιληψη οτι με το ποτο περνας εξω καλυτερα , ειναι πραματικοτης . Δεν σημαινει ομως οτι ολοι χρειαζονται ποτο εξω για να περασουν καλα . Εχεις ομως την προδιαθεση , γι αυτο περνας καλα , δλδ σου ' παει ' το αλκοολ . Οποτε η το κοβεις και αυτο , αλλα σταδιακα , ωστε να μην σου κακοφανει , η μαχαιρι , προτου ναναι αργα . Εσυ θα καταλαβεις ποσο το χρειαζεσαι , αν κλιμακουται η καταναλωση , κακο σημαδι . Αν μενει σταθερη , λιγο απιθανο , συνεχισε προσεκτικα .

----------


## Remedy

> Be brave , εχεις μια επιρρεπεια στο αλκοολ , αυτο ειναι εμφανες , τουλαχιστον σε μενα , λογω πειρας . Σπιτι οπωσδηποτε μαχαιρι , ασυζητητι . 
> Εξω δοκιμαστικα μονον , να δεις αν το ελεγχεις .* Η αντιληψη οτι με το ποτο περνας εξω καλυτερα , ειναι πραματικοτης . Δεν σημαινει ομως οτι ολοι χρειαζονται ποτο εξω για να περασουν καλα .* Εχεις ομως την προδιαθεση , γι αυτο περνας καλα , δλδ σου ' παει ' το αλκοολ . Οποτε η το κοβεις και αυτο , αλλα σταδιακα , ωστε να μην σου κακοφανει , η μαχαιρι , προτου ναναι αργα . Εσυ θα καταλαβεις ποσο το χρειαζεσαι , αν κλιμακουται η καταναλωση , κακο σημαδι . Αν μενει σταθερη , λιγο απιθανο , συνεχισε προσεκτικα .


να πω κατι λιγακι εκτος θεματος αλλα και εντος, σαν ατομο με την ακριβως αντιθετη εμπειρια...
*δεν με τραβαει το ποτο.* αλλα πινω σε διαφορες περιστασεις και το διασκεδαζω κιολας.
και βεβαια δεν χρειαζονται ολοι το ποτο για να περασουν καλα εξω, ειδικα οταν υπαρχει κατι ενδιαφερον.... αλλα υπαρχουν μερη και ειδικα μερη που παμε ΟΛΟΙ γιατι εκει παει καποιος οταν παει "εξω", που δεν υπαρχει απολυτως τιποτε αξιολογο να κανεις χωρις να πιεις...
μη μου πειτε οτι βγαινετε στα κλαμπ και στα μπαρ για συζητησεις... αυτα τα κανεις στα καφε και στα σπιτια..
οποτε αν βγεις στο μπαρ και το κλαμπ εισαι σαν τον καρμιρη αν δεν πιεις, αν νομιζεις οτι νοιωθεις ξενερωτα γιατι εισαι αλκοολικος, δεν ισχυει,κι εγω ετσι νοιωθω και βεβαια πινω... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΕΤΣΙ.
εχει γινει για να καταναλωνεται αλκοοοοοοοολ.
οποιος θελει να περιορισει το ποτο η να μην μπει στον αλκοολισμο, για μενα πρεπει να αποφευγει καποια μερη.

----------


## Macgyver

> να πω κατι λιγακι εκτος θεματος αλλα και εντος, σαν ατομο με την ακριβως αντιθετη εμπειρια...
> *δεν με τραβαει το ποτο.* αλλα πινω σε διαφορες περιστασεις και το διασκεδαζω κιολας.
> και βεβαια δεν χρειαζονται ολοι το ποτο για να περασουν καλα εξω, ειδικα οταν υπαρχει κατι ενδιαφερον.... αλλα υπαρχουν μερη και ειδικα μερη που παμε ΟΛΟΙ γιατι εκει παει καποιος οταν παει "εξω", που δεν υπαρχει απολυτως τιποτε αξιολογο να κανεις χωρις να πιεις...
> 
> οποτε αν βγεις στο μπαρ και το κλαμπ εισαι σαν τον καρμιρη αν δεν πιεις, αν νομιζεις οτι νοιωθεις ξενερωτα γιατι εισαι αλκοολικος, δεν ισχυει,κι εγω ετσι νοιωθω και βεβαια πινω... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΕΤΣΙ.
> εχει γινει για να καταναλωνεται αλκοοοοοοοολ.
> οποιος θελει να περιορισει το ποτο η να μην μπει στον αλκοολισμο, για μενα πρεπει να αποφευγει καποια μερη.



Πω , πω , παρακμη . Ευτυχως που μεγαλωσα και δεν προλαβα τετοιου ειδους ' διασκεδαση ' . Ακομη και στα μπαρ , επινα μια pina-collada , και ημουν μια χαρα . Δεν ξερω , be brave , αγνοω την κατασταση αυτη , οποτε τι να πω , μην πας σε τετοιο μερος ( τον κλεινουμε μεσα τον ανθρωπο ) , εκτος αν μπορεις να την βγαλεις με δυο ποτακια , σπιτι ομως με τιποτα , τωρα remedy , ανελαβε συ , γιατι εγω δεν εχω παει σε μερη , που πας για να πιεις !!!! ακου τωρα .

----------


## Macgyver

Παντως , οτι και να λες , ρεμεντυ ,εγω με το ποτο νυσταζω , ασε που τοχω πιει μαζεμενο και το μπουχτισα , επινα 5 χρονια , αλλα ποτε δεν βγηκα με παρεα για να πιουμε , τοσο πολυ αλλαξανε τα πραματα τα 10 τελευταια χρονια ? βγαινει ο κοσμος για να πιει ? δεν το πολυπιστευω , αλλα και να ισχυει , γιατι να πας σενα τετοιο μερος ? εδω σε θελω . Πρεπει ναναι πολυ χαλια το μερος η η παρεα , αλλιως δεν εξηγηται .

----------


## Be_brave

@Remedy
Υπάρχουν πολλά άτομα που τους αρέσουν τα μέρη που αναφέρεις καθαρά λόγω της μουσικής και του χορού και όχι μόνο δεν πίνουν πολύ, αλλά μπορεί να μην τους αρέσει κιόλας. Το κλαμπ δεν είναι χώρος διαμορφωμένος αποκλειστικά για ποτό και αυτό γίνεται πιο εμφανές απ' το γεγονός ότι υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες δεν πίνει κάποιος πάνω από 2 ποτήρια. Είναι βέβαια ο ιδανικός χώρος για να φανεί το πρόβλημα του δυνάμει αλκοολικού!


@Macgyver
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές! Θα το κόψω ελπίζω μαχαίρι στο σπίτι, σε πρώτο στάδιο, μιας και εύκολα αναγνωρίζω ότι δεν είναι ό,τι πιο φυσιολογικό να κάθεται να πίνει κάποιος μόνος του στο σπίτι. Έξω μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αποδεχτώ την πλήρη αποκοπή και θα επιδιώξω τη μείωση της συχνότητας. Εάν πίνω σχετικά αραιά και μόνο έξω ακόμα και με μεγάλη ποσότητα όταν θα τυχαίνει να πιω θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα και ότι θα αποβάλλω τη συχνή σκέψη του ποτού... για εσένα πλέον είναι δυνατό να πιεις με μέτρο, εάν επιτρέπεται; :)

----------


## Remedy

> @Remedy
> Υπάρχουν πολλά άτομα που τους αρέσουν τα μέρη που αναφέρεις καθαρά λόγω της μουσικής και του χορού και όχι μόνο δεν πίνουν πολύ, αλλά μπορεί να μην τους αρέσει κιόλας. Το κλαμπ δεν είναι χώρος διαμορφωμένος αποκλειστικά για ποτό και αυτό γίνεται πιο εμφανές απ' το γεγονός ότι *υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες δεν πίνει κάποιος πάνω από 2 ποτήρια.* Είναι βέβαια ο ιδανικός χώρος για να φανεί το πρόβλημα του δυνάμει αλκοολικού!
> 
> 
> ......


δυο θα πιει αυτος που δεν εχει προβλημα.
αυτος που εχει, θα πιει εκατονδυο...
βλεπεις? δεν μου λες οτι υπαρχουν ατομα που πανε σε τετοια μαγαζια και δεν πινουν. μου λες οτι πινουν δυο... διοτι ολοι πινουν, αλλιως δεν αντεχεται εκει μεσα..
φυσικα και γινονται για καταναλωση αλκοολ τα μαγαζια αυτα. αλλιως γιατι να τα κανει ο επιχειρηματιας? για να χορευεις ?
απο το στησιμο μεχρι τα ντεσιμπελ, ολα ειναι μελετημενα για καταναλωση αλκοολ.

----------


## Remedy

> Παντως , οτι και να λες , ρεμεντυ ,εγω με το ποτο νυσταζω , ασε που τοχω πιει μαζεμενο και το μπουχτισα , επινα 5 χρονια , αλλα ποτε δεν βγηκα με παρεα για να πιουμε , τοσο πολυ αλλαξανε τα πραματα τα 10 τελευταια χρονια ? βγαινει ο κοσμος για να πιει ? δεν το πολυπιστευω , αλλα και να ισχυει , γιατι να πας σενα τετοιο μερος ? εδω σε θελω . Πρεπει ναναι πολυ χαλια το μερος η η παρεα , αλλιως δεν εξηγηται .


μαγκ, δεν μιλαω για εξωγηινους, και πριν 10 και 20 χρονια, τα ιδια μαγαζια υπηρχαν!!! καπου θα τα πετυχες...
δεν ειπα ομως οτι βγαινει καποιος ΓΙΑ να πιει, εκτος αν ειναι αλκοολικος.
ειπα βγαινει για να διασκεδασει, με μουσικη χορο, τους φιλους του κλπ,αλλα ΘΑ πιει, ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ σε μπαρ και κλαμπ, γιατι γιαυτο ειναι αυτα τα μαγαζια. για να πινεις...

----------


## Macgyver

@Macgyver
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές! Θα το κόψω ελπίζω μαχαίρι στο σπίτι, σε πρώτο στάδιο, μιας και εύκολα αναγνωρίζω ότι δεν είναι ό,τι πιο φυσιολογικό να κάθεται να πίνει κάποιος μόνος του στο σπίτι. Έξω μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αποδεχτώ την πλήρη αποκοπή και θα επιδιώξω τη μείωση της συχνότητας. Εάν πίνω σχετικά αραιά και μόνο έξω ακόμα και με μεγάλη ποσότητα όταν θα τυχαίνει να πιω θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα και ότι θα αποβάλλω τη συχνή σκέψη του ποτού... για εσένα πλέον είναι δυνατό να πιεις με μέτρο, εάν επιτρέπεται; :)[/QUOTE]


Οχι , be brave , μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες , καταλαβα οτι με το πρωτο ποτο , χανονται οι αναστολες , και μπορω να πιω πολυ , αλλα πλεον δεν μουρχεται να πιω , δεν μου κανει αισθηση , αρκει να μην αρχισω . Βεβαια , σε μια ταβερνα , θα πιω μια μπυρα , αλλα μεχρι εκει .

----------


## betelgeuse

Be brave , αν εχεις προβλημα με το ποτο θα πρεπει να λαβεις μετρα αμεσα .
Δεν χρειαζεται να περιμενεις να φτασεις στο τελικο σταδιο του αλκοολισμου .

----------


## marian_m

> Οχι , be brave , μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες , καταλαβα οτι με το πρωτο ποτο , χανονται οι αναστολες , και μπορω να πιω πολυ , αλλα πλεον δεν μουρχεται να πιω , δεν μου κανει αισθηση , αρκει να μην αρχισω . Βεβαια , σε μια ταβερνα , θα πιω μια μπυρα , αλλα μεχρι εκει .


Και πως γίνεται να έχεις 8 χρόνια να βγεις από το σπίτι σου και να δεις άνθρωπο, αλλά να πηγαίνεις σε ταβέρνες;
Ή μήπως έχεις και ταβέρνα στο σπίτι σου; :p

----------


## Macgyver

> Και πως γίνεται να έχεις 8 χρόνια να βγεις από το σπίτι σου και να δεις άνθρωπο, αλλά να πηγαίνεις σε ταβέρνες;
> Ή μήπως έχεις και ταβέρνα στο σπίτι σου; :p




Βρε Μαριον , δεν σου ξεφευγει τιποτα , ουτε ο Πουαρω να ησουν ! μια φορα πηγα το 09 , σε συγκεντρωση συμμαθητων , αλλα μου την εδωσε , διοτι ολοι πινανε , και δεν υπηρχε συννενοηση . Εγω τουλαχιστον επινα σπιτι μου ( και στην οδηγηση , δυστυχως ) . Εσυ βλεπω , το πας το τσιπουρακι .

Ταβερνα σπιτι τους εχουν μονο κατι νεοπλουτοι φιγουρατζηδες , οχι σοβαροι ανθρωποι . Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ξερεις καποιους , γιατι εχεις πολλων λογιων γνωριμιες !

----------


## Macgyver

> Be brave , αν εχεις προβλημα με το ποτο θα πρεπει να λαβεις μετρα αμεσα .
> Δεν χρειαζεται να περιμενεις να φτασεις στο τελικο σταδιο του αλκοολισμου .




Ελαβρε μπετελ , τον καταδικασες τον ανθρωπο .

----------


## Macgyver

Βe brave , ξερεις ποτε σε φοβαμαι ? αν σου συμβει κατι δυσαρεστο στην ζωη σου . Εκει η καταναλωση αλκοολ , θα εκτοξευθη . Ετσι συνεβη στηνπεριπτωση μου .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πάντως ο αλκοολισμός δεν επέρχεται μονο απο τις ποσότητες αλκοόλ..αλλά ξεκινάει απο την συμπεριφορα μας προς αυτό..εαν πίνουμε για να νιώθουμε ήρεμοι , αν πίνουμε για να μπορούμε να γελασουμε με την παρέα , αν πίνουμε γενικώς για να καλύψουμε τις όποιες αδυναμίες μας..δεν μετριέται σε ποτά το αλκοολικι αλλά σε συμπεριφορά.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Και εγώ δεν σε είπα αλκοολικό ουτε και σε θεωρώ.. Απλα νομιζω εχεις κάποια συστατικά που θα μπορούσαν μελλοντικά να βγάλουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Και εγώ δεν σε είπα αλκοολικό ουτε και σε θεωρώ.. Απλα νομιζω εχεις κάποια συστατικά που θα μπορούσαν μελλοντικά να βγάλουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα.



Αν μιλας για μενα , αλκοολικος ειναι αυτος που αρχιζει να πινει απο την ωρα που θα ξυπνησει , χανει βαρος λογω καταρρευσης του πεπτικου , αλλα δεν εφτασα σε αυτο το σταδιο . Επινα πολυ , κυριως το πρωι , κλασικο συμπτωμα κτθλψης , που ειχα μπροστα μου μια ολοκληρη βασανιστικη μερα , και κρατουσα ημερολογιο , για το ποσο επινα , για μην υπερβω καποιο νοητο οριο . Μπορει ναπινα και το βραδυ , αφου ειχα πηξει ολη την ημερα απο την βαρεμαρα , ειχα ξεμεινει απο ντοπαμινη .....αλλα 80 % κρασι , 20 % τσιπουρο , με το τσιπουροι ετρωγα τα μουτρα μου με την μοτο , το κρασι το ελεγχα .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τον θεματοθετη είπα οτι δεν θεωρώ αλκοολικό..για τον αλκοολισμό είπα την γνώμη μου παραπανω.

----------


## Macgyver

> Τον θεματοθετη είπα οτι δεν θεωρώ αλκοολικό..για τον αλκοολισμό είπα την γνώμη μου παραπανω.




Δεν πειραζει , οτι διαβαζει , ενημερωτικο ειναι , εγω δεν εχω προβλημα . Ο θεματοθετης ειναι δυνητικα αλκοολικος , αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει ως που μπορει να φτασει η καθε περιπτωση . Παντως το αλκοολ , τιο κατατασσω στα σκληρα ναρκωτικα , θαπερπε ναπαγορευτη γενικως , αλλα ...... τα συμφεροντα ..ειναι τεταρτο σε ζημιες ( μπορει να βλαψει 60 σημεια του σωματος ) μετα απο ηρωινη , κοκαινη , κρυσταλ . μεθ . , η κανναβις ερχτεται 11η . Το εκστασυ 15ο .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Δεν πειραζει , οτι διαβαζει , ενημερωτικο ειναι , εγω δεν εχω προβλημα . Ο θεματοθετης ειναι δυνητικα αλκοολικος , αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει ως που μπορει να φτασει η καθε περιπτωση . Παντως το αλκοολ , τιο κατατασσω στα σκληρα ναρκωτικα , θαπερπε ναπαγορευτη γενικως , αλλα ...... τα συμφεροντα ..ειναι τεταρτο σε ζημιες ( μπορει να βλαψει 60 σημεια του σωματος ) μετα απο ηρωινη , κοκαινη , κρυσταλ . μεθ . , η κανναβις ερχτεται 11η . Το εκστασυ 15ο .


Είναι το χειροτερο γιατί είναι νόμιμο..να απαγορευτούν όλα έκτος απο την μπύρα..αα και το κρασακι..α και το τσιπουρακι!! Αυτά! :)

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

για να μην αναπτυξω βλακειες,θα πω απλα οτι ο αλκοολικος απο την στερηση μπορει να πεθανει,αν και ειναι φθηνο και νομιμο ναρκωτικο το αλκοολ εχει απο τους πιο δυσκολους δρομους απεξαρτισης

----------


## marian_m

> Βρε Μαριον , δεν σου ξεφευγει τιποτα , ουτε ο Πουαρω να ησουν ! μια φορα πηγα το 09 , σε συγκεντρωση συμμαθητων , αλλα μου την εδωσε , διοτι ολοι πινανε , και δεν υπηρχε συννενοηση . Εγω τουλαχιστον επινα σπιτι μου ( και στην οδηγηση , δυστυχως ) . Εσυ βλεπω , το πας το τσιπουρακι .


Δε φταίω εγώ, εσύ μας τα λες μπερδεμένα. Εγώ απλά έχω καλή μνήμη! Εξάλλου, το 2009 ακόμη έπινες, αφού το 2010 δήλωσες ότι το έκοψες. Οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες παραπάνω. Άρα, κάτι μας κρύβεις! Βρε, μήπως βγαίνεις κρυφά και πίνεις και δεν μας το λες; :rolleyes:




> Ταβερνα σπιτι τους εχουν μονο κατι νεοπλουτοι φιγουρατζηδες , οχι σοβαροι ανθρωποι . Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ξερεις καποιους , γιατι εχεις πολλων λογιων γνωριμιες !


Σωστά, βέβαια φιγούρα για τα χρήματά του, εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον, εσύ είσαι αυτός που συνηθίζει να κάνει. Αν λοιπόν δεν τους θεωρείς σοβαρούς τους νεόπλουτους φιγουρατζήδες, πρόσεξε γιατί μπορεί κάλλιστα κάποιος να σε θεωρήσει έναν από αυτούς.

----------


## marian_m

> Πάντως ο αλκοολισμός δεν επέρχεται μονο απο τις ποσότητες αλκοόλ..αλλά ξεκινάει απο την συμπεριφορα μας προς αυτό..εαν πίνουμε για να νιώθουμε ήρεμοι , αν πίνουμε για να μπορούμε να γελασουμε με την παρέα , αν πίνουμε γενικώς για να καλύψουμε τις όποιες αδυναμίες μας..δεν μετριέται σε ποτά το αλκοολικι αλλά σε συμπεριφορά.


Έτσι είναι. Δυστυχώς, κάποιοι είναι επιρρεπείς σε εξαρτήσεις, οπότε θα πρέπει να προσέχουν διπλά.
Κάποιοι μπορεί να πίνουν υπερβολικά μερικές φορές, αλλά αυτό δεν τους κάνει αλκοολικούς.
Κάποιοι πάλι, μπορεί να μην πίνουν τόσο, αλλά να είναι.
Σίγουρα, αυτός που αρχίζει να σκέφτεται ότι πρέπει να το ελέγξει, βαδίζει σε επικίνδυνα μονοπάτια. Συχνά είναι ήδη αλκοολικός.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δε φταίω εγώ, εσύ μας τα λες μπερδεμένα. Εγώ απλά έχω καλή μνήμη! Εξάλλου, το 2009 ακόμη έπινες, αφού το 2010 δήλωσες ότι το έκοψες. Οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες παραπάνω. Άρα, κάτι μας κρύβεις! Βρε, μήπως βγαίνεις κρυφά και πίνεις και δεν μας το λες; :rolleyes:
> 
> 
> Σωστά, βέβαια φιγούρα για τα χρήματά του, εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον, εσύ είσαι αυτός που συνηθίζει να κάνει. Αν λοιπόν δεν τους θεωρείς σοβαρούς τους νεόπλουτους φιγουρατζήδες, πρόσεξε γιατί μπορεί κάλλιστα κάποιος να σε θεωρήσει έναν από αυτούς.


-------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Macgyver

> για να μην αναπτυξω βλακειες,θα πω απλα οτι ο αλκοολικος απο την στερηση μπορει να πεθανει,αν και ειναι φθηνο και νομιμο ναρκωτικο το αλκοολ εχει απο τους πιο δυσκολους δρομους απεξαρτισης




Ναι , legalize , ο ' τελειωμενος ' αλκοολικος , αυτος που καταβαζει ενα λιτρο βοτκα την ημερα , και βαλε . Η εξαρτηση ειναι συνηθως ψυχολογικη .

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> Ναι , legalize , ο ' τελειωμενος ' αλκοολικος , αυτος που καταβαζει ενα λιτρο βοτκα την ημερα , και βαλε . Η εξαρτηση ειναι συνηθως ψυχολογικη .


νομιζω το αντιθετο παιζει με το αλκοολ ειναι και σωματικη.πονας χωρις λογο,δεν παραγει μια ουσια ο οργανισμος που δεν νιωθεις τον πονο και ετσι απο απλες συσπασεις των μυων πονας,κουνιετε το στομαχι σου και το νιωθεις σαν να παιθενεις.τον πρεζακια τον κλινεις σε ενα δωματιο με υγρα χυμους και φαγητο και βγαινει ζωντανος.τον αλκοολικο αμα τον κλισεις μπορει και να παιθανει.(για το παραδειγμα με τον αλκοολικο και τον ζακια ειναι πασιγνωστο οτι παιζει για τα αλλα δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος,απλος ειναι οτι θυμαμε απο μια συζητηση που εκανα εναμιση χρονο πριν οχι και στα καλυτερα μου)

----------


## marian_m

> Ναι , το 09 επινα , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειχα γινει clochard !! υπηρχαν μερες που ημουν νηφαλιος .


Ένας αλκοολικός μπορεί και να μείνει νηφάλιος κάποιες μέρες. Μάλιστα, πολύ συχνά ξεγελάει τον εαυτό του ότι το έχει υπό έλεγχο, εφόσον κάποιες μέρες δεν ήπιε. 
Εκτός, αν θεωρείς αλκοολικό, μόνο κάποιον τελειωμένο που σέρνεται. 
Ο be brave ρώτησε, αν αφότου το έκοψες, άρα δεν θεωρείσαι πλέον εξαρτημένος, πίνεις πού και πού και πόσο.
Κι εσύ απάντησες, ότι πίνεις μια μπύρα όταν πας στην ταβέρνα.
Τώρα λες, ότι αυτό έγινε μια φορά, πριν το κόψεις οριστικά.
Άρα, η απάντηση στον be brave είναι άκυρη.
Ή λες ψέματα.
Απλό.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

marianm ξεκολα το μυαλλο σου

----------


## marian_m

> marianm ξεκολα το μυαλλο σου


Άμα το λες εσύ, θα συμμορφωθώ. Μη φάω και καμιά μπουνιά στα καλά καθούμενα! Ευκαιρία ψάχνεις εσύ!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

μου αρεσει που υπαρχει συνεννοηση

----------


## Macgyver

Legalize , κ εγω απο ντοκυμαντερ ταχω δει , δεν τα ξερω απο πρωτο χερι . Μπορει ναναι κ ετσι .










-------------------------------------------

----------


## Remedy

> Legalize , κ εγω απο ντοκυμαντερ ταχω δει , δεν τα ξερω απο πρωτο χερι . Μπορει ναναι κ ετσι .
> 
> 
> 
> mariam , ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω τι ακριβως εννοεις . Φυσικα και απο το 2010 εχω πιει μερικες φορες , αλλα με μετρο . Η μπυρα ηταν σχημα λογου . Ποτε δεν πινω εξω , γιατι νυσταζω . Αλλα δεν το φοβαμαι πλεον το ποτο , αν μουρθη θα πιω , αλλα οχι για να μεθυσω , εχω τον ελεγχο , αλλα πλεον το αποφευγω για να μην παχυνω . Ασε το ποτο , για μενα εχει τελειωσει ? τι ειδους σχεδια κανεις για τους πελατες σου ? εσυ καπου τογραψες , αν ειμαι αδιακριτος , μην απαντησεις . Θα σου πω κ εγω σε πμ τι δουλεια εκανα .


τι να εννοει βρε μαγκ?
εχεις γραψει σε τοσα μηνυματα οτι εχεις να βγεις απο το σπιτι 8 χρονια, με εξαιρεση το σουπερ μαρκετ κι αυτο με το ζορι.
τωρα μας λες οτι πας στις ταβερνες.

----------


## Macgyver

> τι να εννοει βρε μαγκ?
> εχεις γραψει σε τοσα μηνυματα οτι εχεις να βγεις απο το σπιτι 8 χρονια, με εξαιρεση το σουπερ μαρκετ κι αυτο με το ζορι.
> τωρα μας λες οτι πας στις ταβερνες.




---------------------------------------------------

----------


## σακης

Ρε γενναιε 19 χρονων εισαι, αμα δεν σουρωσεις τωρα ποτε θα σουρωσεις?... μη μασας κρατα τη σημαια ψηλα χαχα..

----------


## Macgyver

> τι να εννοει βρε μαγκ?
> εχεις γραψει σε τοσα μηνυματα οτι εχεις να βγεις απο το σπιτι 8 χρονια, με εξαιρεση το σουπερ μαρκετ κι αυτο με το ζορι.
> τωρα μας λες οτι πας στις ταβερνες.




-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## Be_brave

> Βe brave , ξερεις ποτε σε φοβαμαι ? αν σου συμβει κατι δυσαρεστο στην ζωη σου . Εκει η καταναλωση αλκοολ , θα εκτοξευθη . Ετσι συνεβη στηνπεριπτωση μου .


Αυτό και εγώ το έχω σκεφτεί. Ελπίζω το πείσμα μου να με βοηθήσει και να διατηρήσω τον έλεγχο ό,τι και αν συμβεί. 




> νομιζω το αντιθετο παιζει με το αλκοολ ειναι και σωματικη.πονας χωρις λογο,δεν παραγει μια ουσια ο οργανισμος που δεν νιωθεις τον πονο και ετσι απο απλες συσπασεις των μυων πονας,κουνιετε το στομαχι σου και το νιωθεις σαν να παιθενεις.τον πρεζακια τον κλινεις σε ενα δωματιο με υγρα χυμους και φαγητο και βγαινει ζωντανος.τον αλκοολικο αμα τον κλισεις μπορει και να παιθανει.(για το παραδειγμα με τον αλκοολικο και τον ζακια ειναι πασιγνωστο οτι παιζει για τα αλλα δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος,απλος ειναι οτι θυμαμε απο μια συζητηση που εκανα εναμιση χρονο πριν οχι και στα καλυτερα μου)


Το ακριβώς αντίθετο θαρρώ. Η εξάρτηση από την ηρωίνη είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό σωματική. Ο χρήστης πονάει παντού μέχρι την επόμενη δόση. Η εξάρτηση από το αλκοόλ είναι κατά βάση ψυχολογική.




> Είναι το χειροτερο γιατί είναι νόμιμο..να απαγορευτούν όλα έκτος απο την μπύρα..αα και το κρασακι..α και το τσιπουρακι!! Αυτά! :)


Η νομιμότητα των αλκοολούχων ποτών είναι μια από τις παγίδες της εξάρτησης, καθώς απενοχοποιείς το ποτό στο μυαλό σου. Συν τοις άλλοις, όταν ξεκινάς αυτή τη συνήθεια, απαιτείται χρόνος προκειμένου να καταλάβεις ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα, καθώς βλέπεις το ποτό να κυκλοφορεί παντού, να πίνουν ένα ποτηράκι ακόμα και άτομα που δεν πίνουν και κατά συνέπεια δεν συνειδητοποιείς ότι το να αρχίζεις να πίνεις περισσότερο από τον μέσο όρο των ανθρώπων δεν είναι φυσιολογικό...

----------


## Macgyver

be brave , σε βλεπω ενημερωμενο και εχεις προβλεψει αρκετα ενδεχομενα . Θα ελεγα οτι εχεις ελαχιστοποιησει τον κινδυνο , οχι ομως εκμηδενισει . Αγγελος.


ΥΓ. το πεισμα μου κ εμενα με γλυτωσε , το θεωρω πιο σημαντικο απο την θεληση .

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> Το ακριβώς αντίθετο θαρρώ. Η εξάρτηση από την ηρωίνη είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό σωματική. Ο χρήστης πονάει παντού μέχρι την επόμενη δόση. Η εξάρτηση από το αλκοόλ είναι κατά βάση ψυχολογική.
> 
> ...


ολες οι εξαρτησεις ειναι κατα βαση ψυχολογικες...
ειδικα με τις ουσιες, υπαρχουν και σοβαρες σωματικες εξαρτησεις, αλλα ακομα και οι πιο βαριες περνανε.
η ψυχολογικη ειναι που δεν περναει.. αλλιως δεν θα ξαναπεφτε κανεις μετα απο χρονια απεξαρτησης.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

be brave ναι και στα δυο πονας αλλα στο ενα απο τα δυο κατι γινετε και πεθαινεις αμα το κοψεις μαχαιρι

----------


## marian_m

> τι να εννοει βρε μαγκ?
> εχεις γραψει σε τοσα μηνυματα οτι εχεις να βγεις απο το σπιτι 8 χρονια, με εξαιρεση το σουπερ μαρκετ κι αυτο με το ζορι.
> τωρα μας λες οτι πας στις ταβερνες.


------------------------- -----------------
Θ' αρχίσω κι εγώ το χόμπυ του Μακ. Ωραία δεν τα λέμε κι έτσι;

----------


## Macgyver

Ρε συ μαριαμ , τι θες να πουμε , τωρα πηγε αυτος στη ταβερνα , η μας λεει ψεμματα και πηγε στο σουβλατζιδικο , αρα βγαινει εξω ο μπαγασας , οχι , οχι , για κατσε , μηπως τα φερνουν ντελιβερυ , αλλα αφου μας ειπε ξεκαθαρα , παω ταβερνα και πινω και μια μπυρα αμα λαχει , καλα για κοροιδα μας περναει , κανει τον ψοφιο κοριο , και γυρναει στις ταβερνες . Να σας πω την αμαρτια μου , ναι ,ναι , πηρα προχθες ενα σουβλακι πιτα-κεμπαπ-ντοματα-κρεμμυδι και μια μπυρα , και ταφαγα επι τοπου . Ενοχος .

----------


## marian_m

> Ρε συ μαριαμ , τι θες να πουμε , τωρα πηγε αυτος στη ταβερνα , η μας λεει ψεμματα και πηγε στο σουβλατζιδικο , αρα βγαινει εξω ο μπαγασας , οχι , οχι , για κατσε , μηπως τα φερνουν ντελιβερυ , αλλα αφου μας ειπε ξεκαθαρα , παω ταβερνα και πινω και μια μπυρα αμα λαχει , καλα για κοροιδα μας περναει , κανει τον ψοφιο κοριο , και γυρναει στις ταβερνες . Να σας πω την αμαρτια μου , ναι ,ναι , πηρα προχθες ενα σουβλακι πιτα-κεμπαπ-ντοματα-κρεμμυδι και μια μπυρα , και ταφαγα επι τοπου . Ενοχος .


Δεν θέλω να πω τίποτα παραπάνω από αυτό που είπα. 
Κι επειδή νομίζω ότι διαθέτεις λίγο περισσότερο μυαλό από την συμπάθειά σου, μια χαρά με κατάλαβες.
Από κει και πέρα, ο καθένας μπορεί να βγάζει τα συμπεράσματά του, διαβάζοντας τα γραφόμενα του κάθε μέλους.
Αυτά τα συμπεράσματα, άλλες φορές τα κρατάει για τον εαυτό του και άλλες φορές τα ποστάρει στο φόρουμ.
Πολλές φορές είναι σωστά, άλλες πάλι όχι.
Από τη στιγμή που κάτι βρίσκεται σε κοινή θέα, ο καθένας μπορεί να το σχολιάσει. 

Τέλος, το ότι συνεχώς διορθώνεις, αλλάζεις ή σβήνεις τελείως τα μηνύματά σου, εμένα μου δείχνει άτομο με μεγάλη αστάθεια, άτομο που δεν έχει το θάρρος της γνώμης του αλλά άγεται και φέρεται από το αντίκτυπο που έχουν τα μηνύματά του στους υπόλοιπους ή άτομο που επειδή λέει συχνά ψέματα, πέφτει σε αντιφάσεις, τις οποίες εκ των υστέρων προσπαθεί να καλύψει. Φυσικά, μπορεί να συμβαίνουν και τα 3 αυτά μαζί.

----------


## Macgyver

> Τέλος, το ότι συνεχώς διορθώνεις, αλλάζεις ή σβήνεις τελείως τα μηνύματά σου, εμένα μου δείχνει άτομο με μεγάλη αστάθεια, άτομο που δεν έχει το θάρρος της γνώμης του αλλά άγεται και φέρεται από το αντίκτυπο που έχουν τα μηνύματά του στους υπόλοιπους ή άτομο που επειδή λέει συχνά ψέματα, πέφτει σε αντιφάσεις, τις οποίες εκ των υστέρων προσπαθεί να καλύψει. Φυσικά, μπορεί να συμβαίνουν και τα 3 αυτά μαζί.


mariam , την ξερω την γνωμη σου για μενα , δεν υπαρχει λογος να την ξαναπεις , την εχω εμπεδωσει !. Παντως , σταθερη στην γνωμη σου , εισαι . Δεν ξερω για ασταθης , απροβλεπτος , ναι , και ζυγιζω πολυ τις αποφασεις μου , και μου αρεσει να ακριβολογω , αγομαι και φερομαι δεν θα τολεγα , μαλλον δινω αυτη την εντυπωση , διοτι ειμαι παντα της διπλωματικης οδου , μαλλον ισχυρογνωμων ειμαι , ψευτης σιγουρα δεν ειμαι . Σαρεσει να ψυχολογεις τους αλλους βλεπω , βεβαια δυσκολα ψυχολογεις καποιον απο το νετ , απο κοντα σιγουρα θα τα καταφερνεις καλυτερα . Παντως εχεις ενα επιπεδο . Φιλικα .

ΥΓ σοβαρα πιστευεις οτι εχουν τα μελη του φορουμ σκασιλα , αν εχω καταθλιψουλα η καταθλιψαρα . Ολοι ειναι τοσο απασχολημενοι με τα δικα τους , που δεν μενει χωρος για να σκεφτουν τον αλλον , αλλωστε ποτε δεν ζητησα την συμπαθεια κανενος .


Τι ζωδιο εισαι ? λεων , κριος , αιγοκερως ? επεσα μεσα ?

----------


## marian_m

> Τι ζωδιο εισαι ? λεων , κριος , αιγοκερως ? επεσα μεσα ?


Μπα, δεν κάνεις ούτε για αστρολόγος.

----------


## Macgyver

Πολυ μυστηριωδης γυναικα εισαι mariam , και πολυ δυσκολη βρε κοριτσι μου !!! σκορπιος ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Πολυ μυστηριωδης γυναικα εισαι mariam , και πολυ δυσκολη βρε κοριτσι μου !!! *σκορπιος* ?


 δε θα συμφωνισω ποτε με αυτο το ζωδιο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ με καπιους αιγοκερους φαινετε να εχω καπιο προβλημα αλλα οχι με ολους.

τα ατομα που αλαζουν ευκολα γνωμη μπορει να γινουν πολυ δημοφιλεις

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ταυρος ισως.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Συνεχιστε καποια στιγμη τελειωνουν τα ζωδια...μπεκατσα πρεπει να ειναι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τα ζωδια μας φερνουν εμποδια χαχαχαχα

----------


## marian_m

Α καλά, ακόμη ψάχνετε το ζώδιο!
Ε, που θα πάει, στη δωδέκατη μαντεψιά μπορεί και να το πετύχετε!
Αλλά πάλι δεν είμαι και σίγουρη, σας έχω ικανούς να πείτε δυο φορές το ίδιο! :p

----------


## Oxi

> Ως πρωην αλκοολικος , ετσι αρχισα . Εισαι δυνητικα αλκοολικος , προσεξε το πολυ , δεν θελω να σε θορυβησω , δεν σε γνωριζω , αλλα μυριζει μπαρουτι .


Και πως ειναι μετα?μπορεσες να ξαναπερασεις "ωραια"?τωρα οταν πινεις το πρωτο μπορεις να σταματησεις?δε τη νιωθεις πια αυτη τη διψα?ως πρωην αλκοολικος νομιζω καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω

----------

